What are you working on? - thirdreplicator
======
markkudlac
Subsect [http://subsect.net](http://subsect.net) . I am developing a web
server running on Android 5.0+ using WebRTC for transport. A server in every
pocket.

~~~
siddharthgdas
That's really interesting

------
siscia
I am following two projects one extremely technical and another more sale
oriented.

The technical one is rediSQL[1] I am embedding SQLite into a redis module.
Until few days ago I had performance issues that I wasn't able to figure out
and I tracked everything in an issues. I finally figured out the problem,
solve it, gain a lot of performance and I am about to write a blog post about.
The next step is to get the exact same performance in the redis module
compared with using SQLite embedded in a simple C program it is not going to
be easy and I would probably defer this performance gain opportunity in favor
of more features in the module.

The second project, the sale oriented one, is WalOfStickers.com[2] where I try
to sell hexagonal stickers for laptop. I like to show the technology that I
work with and make my laptop mine, but I don't like that the more sticker you
put the messier everything became, so I made these hexagonal sticker that you
can tile in your laptop and make neat, complex patterns.

[1]:
[https://github.com/RedBeardLab/rediSQL](https://github.com/RedBeardLab/rediSQL)

[2]: [https://wallofstickers.com/](https://wallofstickers.com/)

~~~
bbcbasic
Have you thought about selling stickers for tech conferences. Could be a nice
way to get bulk orders.

~~~
siscia
Hummm, what you mean?

I thought about send some free sticker to the conference to make myself some
marketing.

However I could also make the sticker with the logo of the conference and
maybe send along also some related stickers...

That was your idea? It is actually quite interesting...

~~~
bbcbasic
If there is an aws sponsored conference you talk to the organisers and see if
they want to buy 1000 aws stickers for the goodie bags, for instance.

------
roschdal
[https://play.freeciv.org](https://play.freeciv.org)

------
id122015
I completed my first app, a game, I can play it in the terminal. So its not
totally complete, doesnt have a GUI, but until now I didnt call myself a
programmer. But even now there are so many things I dont't know, Im not sure I
can call myself a programmer. I dont dare to apply for jobs.

So I'll not do anything more about that game because I dont believe it could
earn me anything but I do have so many other things I want to do.

~~~
stevenwu
You are a programmer.

------
ghull
Scraping Gwern's darknet market dataset
([https://www.gwern.net/DNM%20archives](https://www.gwern.net/DNM%20archives))
for my undergraduate thesis. Looking to see how police interventions affect
costs of drugs on darknet markets and get a general sense of how the markets
work (from an economic standpoint). I will publish a clean dataset along with
my analysis once it is done.

~~~
gwern
> I will publish a clean dataset along with my analysis once it is done.

I would be happy to add it to the torrent once you're done. :) The more
cleaned datasets the better.

------
programd
Creating and selling a standardized set of API driven microservices to run in
Docker containers. Do you need one for what you're working on? :)

~~~
leandot
Interesting, care to elaborate?

------
trevordev
A news aggregation/dashboard that does not show you reposts. I love it so much
I use it everyday.

[http://niftykick.com](http://niftykick.com)

I am working on a webVR project similar to super mario maker but in 3D

[http://niftykick.com/niftyWorld](http://niftykick.com/niftyWorld)

~~~
pouta
What did you use to actually agregate all the news?

~~~
trevordev
A mix of site's public api's, rss feeds and webcrawling

------
averageweather
[http://www.averageweather.io](http://www.averageweather.io) \- get average
weather data, fast. Great for planning vacations, weddings, which marathon to
pick etc.

I shared on r/weddingplanning and it shot to the top which was exciting. Made
$20 in Adsense and had 2k visits in one day.

I've also had some tweets from people with 100k+ following, so for around a
week now I am averaging like 300 uniques a day.

So, now I ask, how can I make some real side cash? All ears.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/weddingplanning/comments/5y8dwp/web...](https://www.reddit.com/r/weddingplanning/comments/5y8dwp/website_to_get_average_weather_for_your_wedding/?st=J05GJLY6&sh=3116fe73)

~~~
tedmiston
Can you handle queries over a few months? It would be nice to handle the use
case: I'm looking at planning a vacation to Place X in July, August, or
September, and quickly discern whether the weather is better at any certain
week in that period.

~~~
averageweather
So you'd want to search like all of July at once, and so on? Is that right?

~~~
tedmiston
Yeah, something like being able to know when over the course of the summer,
say perhaps 3 months, temperatures in Miami are warm but not excessively hot.
I really like to travel at the tails of top season for this reason, but that's
really just a proxy in place of knowing the above.

Lonely Planet offers something like this [1], but it would be nice if the data
were more granular than one high/low for each month and data sources were more
transparent.

[1]: [http://www.lonelyplanet.com/usa/miami/essential-
information](http://www.lonelyplanet.com/usa/miami/essential-information)

~~~
averageweather
Please ignore the footer bug, but something like this?
[http://www.averageweather.io/monthly/boston/ma/10/](http://www.averageweather.io/monthly/boston/ma/10/)

~~~
tedmiston
Exactly. The chart is really nice.

------
aaron-santos
At work, I'm using Consul's service discovery to stitch together an Akka
cluster.

At home, I hack on a roguelike using Clojure. [1]

[1] - [https://github.com/aaron-santos/robinson](https://github.com/aaron-
santos/robinson)

------
thirdreplicator
I'm working on a simple.interface to Riak in Node so that you can just say:

    
    
      client.get(key)
    

or:

    
    
      client.put(key, value)
    

[https://www.npmjs.com/package/raku](https://www.npmjs.com/package/raku)

I am using that to build an ORM and a blog with GraphQL and React.

------
leandot
Recently finished [http://hackerpixels.com/](http://hackerpixels.com/) \- a
side project to extract all video links from HN comments (and play with
Docker). It's a huge time waster - the videos are very much in sync with the
community, which is a good thing.

~~~
tedmiston
This is interesting. Is your overall goal something like Hacker Books or is
there a different vision for the ropes of videos you include?

~~~
leandot
I wanted to see what kind of videos would come out and they turned out to be
of good quality so I released it. Right now it has rather low traffic so I am
not thinking too much about monetization, I might open source it and write a
blog post if I find some time.

~~~
tedmiston
Whoops, autocorrect — *types not ropes

Are you filtering the videos or including everything?

~~~
leandot
I only include links to Vimeo and Youtube, otherwise no filtering on quality
or topics.

------
larose
[https://attomon.com](https://attomon.com) \- Website monitoring

[https://maitreinvestisseur.ca](https://maitreinvestisseur.ca) (French) - Why
and how to invest using low-cost index funds.

------
akkartik
For the past couple of years I’ve been researching ways to write software that
make it easier for newcomers to understand rather than for insiders to
maintain. ([https://lobste.rs/c/rue8pf](https://lobste.rs/c/rue8pf))

Currently as part of that larger project, I've been improving my zoomable UI
for browsing program traces:
[https://github.com/akkartik/mu/blob/9be4a67f42/100trace_brow...](https://github.com/akkartik/mu/blob/9be4a67f42/100trace_browser.cc).
I plan to turn this into a self-contained tool. All it requires is for logging
frameworks to start each log line with a number indicating depth. When you
open it on such a log file it shows just the highest-level information,
allowing you to drill down into details in specific parts of the log.

I think such a UI can be a strong alternative to a debugger. Instead of
running the program at interaction time you first collect a trace of the
program's execution. You get time-travel debugging for a fraction of the
infrastructural cost if you require manual program changes to add logging.

------
cody8295
Currently researching China's Quantum Key Distribution network and feasible
attacks and solutions. Currently checking out the possibility of using a
quantum simulator programming language to demonstrate a man-in-middle-attack
that utilizes quantum non-demolition observations.

------
dbremner
I have been hacking on CLR Profiler
([https://clrprofiler.codeplex.com/](https://clrprofiler.codeplex.com/)) so
that it uses less memory, leaks fewer resources, and is faster.

------
rwieruch
I would love to pick up a programming side project at some point again. Right
now I invest all my time to teach JavaScript + React on my website.

[https://www.robinwieruch.de/](https://www.robinwieruch.de/)

------
patrics123
Currently writing a guide: How to find and hire your perfect UX Designer - its
work in progress at the moment..

[http://uxstepbystep.com/](http://uxstepbystep.com/)

------
wirddin
[https://matchr.in](https://matchr.in) : An App which lets you connect with
people anonymously and then unlock each others profiles once the time is right
:)

------
noir_lord
Rebuilding a site for a startup, thinking about a new product I want to start
building soon, considering which JS framework to try next (likely VueJS),
debating spending Saturday playing with TypeScript.

------
siddharthgdas
I am building a platform for people to share and discover the best attributes
and abilities about the people they know with the help of stories (incidents)
about them.

Virtues.me (under development)

------
rayalez
[http://webacademy.io](http://webacademy.io) \- a website where you can
discover the best web development learning resources.

------
pvsukale3
I am working on a website monitoring service. I know there are already
established players in this field. But I want to build something and launch
it.

------
ruslan_talpa
GraphQL & REST API for your database
[https://graphqlapi.com/](https://graphqlapi.com/)

------
Emc2fma
Working on a productivity startup,
[https://www.60secondseveryday.com](https://www.60secondseveryday.com)

~~~
tedmiston
A phone audio to web app journaling service is a cool idea. Where do you see
the app going in the future?

------
stolk
Developing a bicycle simulator (linux, windows.)

[http://stolk.org/tlbtc/](http://stolk.org/tlbtc/)

------
anildigital
A WebRTC based app which solves certain problems which Google Hangouts or
other similar tools is not solving.

~~~
klarrimore
Care to elaborate? I don't mind if you can't be super specific.

------
weitzj
Setting up a multimaster Kubernetes cluster on Scaleway with Terraform and
encryption

